# فيلا من تصميمي .... أرجو منكم تقييمكم وأرائكم ::::***



## crismis2000 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

المبنى عبارة عن طابقين أرضي وأول ديولوكس (فيلا) والثاني والثالث شقق لأبناء المالك :

منظور عام :
[



منظور عام :




مسقط الدور الأرضي :




مسقط الدور الأول :




أرجو منكم النقد البناء .​


----------



## GAFFAR (26 نوفمبر 2007)

لا نستطيع الاطلاع علي اعمالك


----------



## crismis2000 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

انا الصور ظاهرة عندي الانّ!!!

أرجو من لم يراها يبلغني.........


----------



## أروى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الصور ظاهرة وانا شوفت التصميم
وعجبنى التصميم بتاع الفيلا
وتحديد المداخل وتحقيق الخصوصية
بين اصحاب المنزل والضيوف
كمان الكتله بسيطة وشكلها لطيف
جزاك الله كل خير
مستنيين منك المزيد


----------



## crismis2000 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكرك على الدخول أخت أروي!

وعلى التعليق اللطيف...


----------



## crismis2000 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شو يا اخوان 46 مشاهدة ولا تعليق لحتى الان
مش معقول 
هدا اول مشروع بعرضه في المنتدى ما تخلوني أحبط


----------



## GAFFAR (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*تصميم جميل*

التصميم جميل . تقسيم الوظائف به خصوصيه مميزه
الكتله متدرجه وتمثل الموج
الاظهار المعماري جيد جدا
نتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## almahari (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جميل ورائع اخي تصميم روعة وغاية في الدقة بس ليا استفسار 
1 - النوافذ التي بالدور ارضي إلى الدور الآول ينبغي ان تكون بفواصل لان النوافد هكذا تصبح ابواب بالزجاج وليست نوافد ولا اعتقد بان الدور الارضي بهذ الارتفاع والتي تقع بالجهة اليسرى من مدخل الفيله 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بني دار (27 نوفمبر 2007)

عمل جميل و مميز ولكن الشكل الخارجي يوحي بأنها عمارة سكنية و ليست فيلا


----------



## crismis2000 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على الأخ الكريم (almahari)*



almahari قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جميل ورائع اخي تصميم روعة وغاية في الدقة بس ليا استفسار
> 1 - النوافذ التي بالدور ارضي إلى الدور الآول ينبغي ان تكون بفواصل لان النوافد هكذا تصبح ابواب بالزجاج وليست نوافد ولا اعتقد بان الدور الارضي بهذ الارتفاع والتي تقع بالجهة اليسرى من مدخل الفيله
> وبارك الله فيك



أخي الكريم هذه نوافذ لها فواصل ومقسمة وهى مستمرة من الطابق الأرضي للأول ، وتعمدت عمل ذلك لأربط بين طابقي الفيلا وأفصلهم عن نوافذ الطابقين الاخرين ( الثاني والثالث) وهم عبارة عن شقتين لأبناء المالك .


----------



## دعاء خليل (27 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع انت ممتاز صراحة انا مش ليى فى المدنى ولا فى التصميم بس من وجهة نظرى ان فيلا رائعة
على فكرة انا مهندسة صناعية


----------



## crismis2000 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

أهلا فيكي يا اخت دعاء أهلا وسهلا فيكي بقسم العمارة

وبشكرك وبشكر كل الأعضاء اللي نقدوا الموضوع


----------



## الوفية دائما (27 نوفمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله فيلا جميلة وتصميم اجمل واروع

 ننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله ..

. فالى الامام ...اعانك الله​


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (28 نوفمبر 2007)

تصميم جميل


----------



## Ar_Fatani (29 نوفمبر 2007)

عمل جميل لكن في اعتقادي المطبخ في مشكلة لأنه مواجه لمدخل الشقة السكنية
بالتوفيق


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشروع ممتاز ولكن لي ملاحظات صغيرة*

سلام من الله عليكم والرحمة والمغفرة منه تعالى

اولا: اهل بك اخي العزيز واهلا بجميع مشاركاتك

ثانيا: المشروع جميل جدا ويحمل في طياته عبق تراثي جميل وانيق وبسيط جدا
وايضا الاخراج كان في منتهى البساطة رغم فقر المناظير من الاشكال الحيوية مثل الاشخاص الذي يمكن اضافتهم عن طريق الفوتوشوب وايضا الظل الذي لم يكن بالقدر الكافي لعدم استخدامك الاعدادات المناسبة له في برنامج الماكس لكن اجمالا المناظير جيدة وتستحق التمعن فيها سلمت يداك

ثالثا: لي ملاحظات بسيط في التصميم الموجود على المساقط وطبعا ليس نقد وانما تركيز عن نقاط ذات اهمية من وجهة نظري لتعم الفائدة رغم ان تصميم المساقط رائع واخراجه اروع ولكن هناك بعض النواقص اتمنى ان يستع صدرك لي كي اذكرها لك وانما نحن هنا للفائدة:-

الدور الارضي :




 

اعتقد ان مدخل المطبخ لم يكن موفقا كليا حيث انه يطل على صالات الضيوف والجلوس ولكنه ضروري ايضا لركن الطعام لذلك ارى بانك اذا قمت بسحب الدرج الموجود الموضح الى الامام وزيادة رقعة المطبخ بالقدر الكافي لإضافة باب اخر في الجهة المقابلة اولا لجعل الباب المقابل لغرفة الطعام فقط للتخديم وثانيا لجعل الباب الاضافي للتموين من مدخل الفيلا الفرعي لانه اعتقد من غير اللائق ادخال مواد التموين مرورا بصالات الضيوف وايضا لسهولة الحركة بالنسبة لنساء المنزل دون الظهور مباشرة على الصالات وغرفة الطعام

الدور الأول:



 
اولا بالنسبة للسهم الموضح في منطقة التراس اعتقد ان المادة الموجودة في الارضية غير موفقة لانه مزعجة بعض الشيء وتعطي احساسا بعدم الراحة اعتقد لو تم تخفيفها سوف تعطي انطباعا افضل​ 
وايضا بالنسبة لباقي الملاحظات:
1- اعتقد اكثرت من استخدامك لصالات الجلوس بشكل كبير وملحوظ
2-الحمام الذي يطل على واجهتين هو من عيوب التصميم فلو كنت ازحته الى جهة اليسار وابقيته محصورا بين غرفة الجلوس والمطبخ لكان افضل بكثير
3- حمام غرفة النوم الرئيسية مطلة رئسا على الغرفة فكان من اللازم ان تقوم بعمل منطقة تمهيد او غرفة ملابس صغيرة لعدم ربط المنطقة المبللة بالغرفة بشكل مباشر وايضا للعزلة البصرية
4- فرش الاسرة في غرف النوم لا يكون مباشرة على جدار خارجي للمبنى وانما يكون في الجدارن الداخلية فقدوفقت في غرفتي النوم الاخريين ولكن لم توفق في هذه الغرفة ذات السريرين​ 
اخي العزيز ان كل هذه الملاحظات لاتفسد ولا تقلل من كفائتك وانما هي ملاحظات من انسان ليس بكامل ومن عد عليك عيوبك لم يحصى عيوبه انما هي نظرة متفحصة مني للفائدة وقد اكون مخطئ في بعض ماذكرت​ 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في كل مشاريعك ودمت لنا​ 
وشكرا جزيلا لك​


----------



## crismis2000 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا كتيير على مرورك اخي (معماري حتى الرمق الأخير) و تعليقك على الموضوع

واشكرك على ملاحظاتك


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (2 ديسمبر 2007)

العفو اخي العزيز واشكرك لردك الرائع والجميل

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المحاسب فهد (2 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الفله جميلة ورائعة يامهندس كرسمس. وأشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع المتميز لأننا بحاجه ماسة لمثل هذه المواقع.
وأنا عضو جديد وفي صدد بناء منزل الأحلام بالدمام


----------



## paiwast (20 فبراير 2009)

Ican not see the pictures


----------



## عماد حرز الله (27 يناير 2012)

هل هي حقاً من تصميمك.....


----------

